# Scoopit



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Came across this the other day, you can use it to curate any topic, not sure what I am going to do with it yet!

Scoopit

Blogging Painters on Scoopit


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Blogging simplified. 

I have one in my head it will be digital tomorrow. Something has struck a nerve the people need to be informed! haha Seriously though they do.


----------

